# Best antidepressant for IBS?



## jammwill (Mar 5, 2004)

Hey everybody. Has anyone had any luck with antidepressants for IBS symptoms? I've been on several different antidepressants, with varying results. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## dysilap (Feb 14, 2004)

Most have made me nauseated, so I have stopped


----------



## jezabel_007 (Mar 7, 2004)

A lot of people seem to be on Paxil. Been there, done that, didn't like it, bad withdrawl symptoms when I went off it.But I took them for depression, not anything IBS related. They're more for social anxiety, which I guess is common with IBS sufferers.


----------



## Vicam (Feb 26, 2004)

I did the Paxil thing too...again for depression primarily but noticed that it helped the IBS quite a bit. However, the side effects were too much to handle so I went off it...bad withdrawl too


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

That's my fear with anti-dep.Everything seems to suck with them.


----------



## susaloh (Dec 28, 2002)

well, my experience is positive, so far. Iï¿½m much more stable now with Amitryptilene (Elavil) and after a few months all side effects have completely disappeared. See other recent threads for more details.Susanne


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I love my Paxil!


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

The best anti-deppressant of course is lessening of your I.B.S symptoms. Once there are less symptoms ,there is less anxiety,less stress etc.As A person who suffered chronic I.B.S for 18 years,& all the depression that goes with it,I can only ask you check out this website:- www.gomangosteen.com/members/magixango ,& also in Google & Yahoo, type in 'mangosteen australia'The people of S.East Asia have used this stuff for centuries for dysentry, Diahrrea & a host of other health issues. We are only now able to get it in the West.


----------



## 16341 (Feb 27, 2006)

Celexa worked well for me. It made things worse in the beginning but then it worked very well for IBS.


----------

